# Finding Balance After the War Zone



## NepoZnati (Apr 18, 2010)

*Finding Balance After the War Zone*
_Pamela Woll, MA, CADP_


> These materials tell the story of a significant human strength, our natural, automatic stress and survival system.  It is a strength that can save lives, but in so doing can lose its balance and become a source of trouble.  Finding Balance also tells another important story, about the return to balance and the transformation of human lives.
> 
> Available for free download...




*For PDF downloads and to read more, click here*


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 18, 2010)

*Need to read it more (I'm at work).*

Great links today.


----------



## NepoZnati (Apr 18, 2010)

*something close to me...*

thank you, mycrofft


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 19, 2010)

*Nema na čemu*

http://www.101languages.net/bosnian/basics.html


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 19, 2010)

*I skimmed one of the PDF's and remembered something I read.*

Ties into my much earlier thread about the "Dirty Harry Syndrome".
Without conscious feelings about it, poeple in cultures and times who are led to expect a given response to a situation will exhibit it, while other people at the same time in different cultures will not.
What I call the "Dirty Harry Syndrome" is that people who are shot and expect to be knocked off thier feet physically, then die will fly off thier feet and then lie down and hold still, maybe start catterwauling. Cultures who were not trained to fall down and die when shot didn't (England versus Zulus, for instance). Cultures which don't teach their people about post partum depression, PTSD, etc. probably don't have as many people experience it (but those who do are ostracized as a rule and self medicate with alcohol or commit suicide, adopt negative lifestyles, etc etc).
I'm not saying to just suck it up, I'm saying that cultural biases will affect outcomes, acceptance and treatment.


----------



## NepoZnati (Apr 19, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> http://www.101languages.net/bosnian/basics.html



:blink: You find this???! Amazing  ! THANKS 




mycrofft said:


> What I call the "Dirty Harry Syndrome" is that people who are shot and expect to be knocked off thier feet physically, then die will fly off thier feet and then lie down and hold still, maybe start catterwauling. Cultures who were not trained to fall down and die when shot didn't (England versus Zulus, for instance). Cultures which don't teach their people about post partum depression, PTSD, etc. probably don't have as many people experience it (but those who do are ostracized as a rule and self medicate with alcohol or commit suicide, adopt negative lifestyles, etc etc).
> I'm not saying to just suck it up, I'm saying that cultural biases will affect outcomes, acceptance and treatment.



You are very correct here... My people are one of those; to stubborn to ask for help until is too late. Then again, being one of them, I have no right to complain about it. Post partum depression, PTSD, survivor's guilt... What is that?! Not know much back there until recently. But now...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2010)

*"America! What a country!"*

See movie "Best Days of our Lives" with Fredrich March et al.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2010)

*Is it quiet in here or is it just me?*

...............


----------



## NepoZnati (Apr 22, 2010)

*Erich Maria Remarque...*



mycrofft said:


> See movie "Best Days of our Lives" with Fredrich March et al.


Couple lives in the movie I can really relate with it! Thanks! 

I read all of Erich Maria Remarque books during the war and they had deep impact on me... It is another man who jumped from one foxhole to another,  walk away from it and spill it in the books. If you didn't read stuff from him I recommend these titles I find to be the best:   

All Quiet on the Western Front,
Time To Love and A Time to Die,
The Road Back,
The Black Obelisk,
Three Comrades...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thanks.*

............


----------

